# Why is Dr. Mercola now a national security threat?



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

^^ Any ideas?








Mercola, Children’s Health Defense Among Top 5 Sites Targeted as National Security Risk


British and American intelligence agencies are collaborating to eliminate “anti-vaccine propaganda” from public discussion using sophisticated cyberwarfare tools.




childrenshealthdefense.org




Is voicing unpopular opinions DANGEROUS? I thought that created a healthy society... No?
Totalitarianism societies start with crushing those who disagree with the given narrative.
If we have such great school systems according to the gov. then how come people can't tell that these are (again according to gov.) lies on their own? Can we no think for ourselves? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Now a days, you cannot voice opinions other than what your master overlords want you to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Now a days, you cannot voice opinions other than what your master overlords want you to.


I'll have you know the 1st Amendment is alive and well................ As long as you agree with the narrative.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As Voltaire the French philosopher once joined it you want to know who is in control just know whom you can not criticize. We the people is becoming a figment of the imagination.


----------



## JLivingston (May 13, 2021)

Very sad that Dr. Mercola was forced to remove those articles, I suspect the same information is in his most book.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=322146589403479


People are waking up and being verbal. More need to.


----------

